
Everything You Need to Know About Date in JavaScript - mozillas
https://css-tricks.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-date-in-javascript/
======
cafard
Then there's good old IE 11:

foo = new Date(2018, 6, 100); [date] Mon Oct 08 2018 00:00:00 GMT-0400
(Eastern Daylight Time)

~~~
gmiller123456
What is it about this that you find odd? I just tested it in Chrome and it
provides the same answer. I'm pretty sure this is the documented behavior.

------
Quipunotch104
Tldr, use moment.js

~~~
codefined
Can recommend DayJS[0] as a lighter alternative to MomentJS with an almost
identical API.

[0] [https://github.com/iamkun/dayjs](https://github.com/iamkun/dayjs)

